# Dry weekend?



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the next 3 days of mourning for Sheikh Mubarak will mean bars will be shut this weekend? I know tonight/tomorrow daytime are dry any how but remember in the past that bars have shut during mourning....


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Nah don't think so, since only Abu Dhabi got 3 days holiday and we (Dubai) didn't then we shouldnt be sharing their dry days.

As far as I know none of the awesome parties happening this Friday have been cancelled.

Anyone going for Nasimi beach party... it will be off the chains!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

tonight is dry and so is tomorrow up until 7.pm

from Friday 7.00pm onwards its fine. ...


----------

